
New spacesuit by Boeing: First look at the suit that will take astronauts to ISS - artsandsci
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/01/25/a-new-spacesuit-for-a-new-spacecraft/
======
johansch
"All-right, let's start with the feet and work our way up. These are very
light-weight, you can roll them up and stow them safely when she gets into
space, but they were built in collaboration with Reebok, so, and they've
actually put some branding on it for us, so you see how see how the color sort
of tapers into the color of the suit."

Just so tacky. A sign of times to come?

(Yeah, I'm sure the marketing and financial departments of Reebok/Adidas did a
lot of _collaboration_ with Boeing to pull this off.)

Side-note: from an outside observer this seems like just another way the
United States is selling off/diluting its brand in the rest of the world. Have
some pride in what you do!

~~~
soared
Who does this hurt? All this branding does is 'reduce the cost' (increase the
revenue generated) for going to space. Seems like a benefit to me.

~~~
SpaceRaccoon
Just poor taste, is what he's saying.

------
yodon
The story behind the original Apollo space suits is great[0]. All the top
aerospace and defense contracting companies were bested by a Playtex (the bra
and girdle company), which had more experience designing high performance
clothing than anyone else in the 1950's and 1960's much to the embarrassment
of the ex-military space flight types. Add in the designers breaking into
offices to steal back their own designs to make the suits and I can't figure
out why this never made it into a movie.

[0]
[https://www.wired.com/2011/02/pl_spacesuits_showdown/](https://www.wired.com/2011/02/pl_spacesuits_showdown/)

------
Shivetya
[https://www.wired.com/2017/01/boeings-new-spacesuit-may-
look...](https://www.wired.com/2017/01/boeings-new-spacesuit-may-look-stylish-
hell-business/) is better

~~~
johansch
Somehow it also mentions Reebok, both in the video ("from the sporty new
spaceboots, designed by Reebok") and the textual article.

------
headhunter
I like how it can rapidly deflate and still be something practical that the
astronauts can wear comfortably while indoors. Very clever. Almost makes me
wish that we could move towards a society where fashion was irrelevant in
consideration to function, and we could all walk around in multipurpose
jumpsuits like this.

~~~
stcredzero
Augmented reality?

------
natosaichek
Here's Boeing's press release and video on the subject. (no paywall, or crazy
adds) [http://www.boeing.com/features/2017/01/space-
suit-01-17.page](http://www.boeing.com/features/2017/01/space-suit-01-17.page)

------
deathanatos
> _first look_

Except the site is so completely riddled with JavaScript errors from failing
to handle localStorage properly that the video atop the article fails to load
entirely. All of which could be avoided with a simple <img> tag. (Or even a
<video> tag or whatever HTML5 added, but no, the video is a
<div><script></div>)

~~~
pc86
Leave it to HN to read an article about a space suit and turn it into a
complaint about JavaScript.

